# spinner rigs? how to keep them from twisting?



## van i am (Jan 28, 2009)

I use spinner rigs alot on a local lake , and I cant keep them from getting all twisted up after an hour of trolling. I have used many types of swivles. is there a trick to solve this problem?

help me please VAN


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Use a barrel swivel (ball bearing) so the swivel spins....not the line.


----------



## van i am (Jan 28, 2009)

I have tried quite a few ball berring swivels and i still get twist.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

4 questions:

1) What line are you using for your leader and how long?
2) What bait are you using on your rigs?
3) How fast are you trolling?
4) What hooks are you using and how many?

Also, you should see this as well as your hooks can make a difference in how it "spins".


----------



## van i am (Jan 28, 2009)

Iam troling about 1.5 mph
i am using 4-6 foot of 8# florocarbon
i an using one of the new mustad#2 spinner rig hooks 
and half a crawler

sometimes i use bottom bouncers but mostley i use a split shot
I am only in water that is 15 feet deep at the most.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

If you're placing the split shot on the spinner rig behind the swivel it may not be allowing the swivel to spin. Also, you need to match the spinner shape and size with your speed. A willow leaf or smaller colorado blade for faster speeds, larger blades for slower speeds, etc.


----------

